# Canadian Army action figure in the Maple Leaf



## Michael Dorosh (1 Nov 2002)

Thought I‘d mention this - thanks to Winnie for immortalizing me.

I‘m not the one in the picture, either, incidentally....
   http://www.dnd.ca/menu/maple/vol_5/vol5_40/vol5-40p14-15.pdf


----------



## ninty9 (2 Nov 2002)

You post at Battleforont.com also don‘t you?

Congratulations.  Your name is in print!  You‘re somebody now!


----------



## sten_sterling (2 Nov 2002)

There‘s a hobby store on Barlow and 36th (NE) or thereabouts where they in fact have a Calgary Highlander figure, I was surprised as ****  to see it, but it was sure interesting. I think the price tag was around the $70.00 mark.


----------



## sten_sterling (2 Nov 2002)

P M Hobbycraft Limited 
2020 32nd Avenue Northeast B, Calgary, AB T2E6T4
(403) 291-2733 
(403) 291-5324 (fax) 

  :fifty:


----------



## Suffield (2 Nov 2002)

Yeah,
You‘re arse is a friggin‘ star... get over yourself.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Nov 2002)

I‘ve never been a fan of PM Hobbycraft, actually - the service is usually slow and rude.

The Sentry Box had two of the figures just yesterday.  I think a better hobby shop for figures or plastic kits is CHINOOK HOBBIES just north of the Chinook mall (about 2 blocks up Macleod Trail), and Phoenix Comics on 17th Ave SW is very good also - both have also had Liam in stock.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Nov 2002)

http://cdnarmy.ca/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=recent_user_posts;u=00000673 

Wow, this link is certainly eyeopening.

Suffield, perhaps you need to reassess why you post at this board.  I can see why it would be tempting to feel you have nothing to contribute to the Army anymore because of your age, but I have seen Korean War and even WW II veterans post here, or on boards like this, and not to simply post potshots at people.  Your opinions on issues  are valued, your opinions on the personal worth of others are not - if you can‘t contribute something of significance, perhaps this isn‘t the venue for you.  It is possible to continue to serve the military long after retirement age - wisdom from those that have gone before is always welcome, snide and bitter ad hominem just solves nothing and makes you look foolish.


----------



## fortuncookie5084 (4 Nov 2002)

Well put, Michael Dorosh.  The Canadian Forces and the War Diary need people that are not only enthusiastic about today‘s CF but also have a deep sense of the history that each serving soldier today is indebted to.  Veterans of Korea and WW2 are charged, by virtue of their tremendous experience serving Canada, with telling their story to those too young to know first-hand---whatever that story may be.  In wartime nobody‘s part is insignificant.


----------



## Suffield (5 Nov 2002)

MD,
I originally posted in response to your forum title "Has anyone seen my name in the Maple Leaf?" or words to that effect.You‘ve changed this now reflecting, I assume, your embarassment or something. I just found it somewhat immature, that‘s all. Caught me at a bad time. However, you‘ve retained my response. In effect taking it out of context and trying to gain some edification by going after it. Oh well, I‘m satisfied and won‘t waste anymore of your spotlight.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (5 Nov 2002)

No embarrassment at all, Suffield, I simply thought I was in a fairly close knit group here where we could be comfortable talking about ourselves.  You‘ve gone and made it clear I was in error.  People bemoan this forum for the lack of personal interaction that goes on, especially compared to other forums - ignorant posts like yours simply make the problem more acute.  Oh well, you can only get out of something what you get into it.  By all means, continue sniping at people, and see how far the community here grows.  I guess that‘s not your concern though, is it.


----------

